# Busted



## spliffy (Apr 10, 2006)

So I had a party on Friday, and my parents found out so they did a search of my room while I was at work the next day, they found some zig zags, my stoned doodles, some shit I was gonna use to make a bong(tubes and flask etc).  Think I can lie my way out of this? Give me some suggestions.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Spliffy sorry your the one. but you called it out.

Off but still on topic:

Most of us here in the states are getting really freaked out with the minors doin stuff behind there parents back and posting it on the forum. and being a minor on the forum. It isn't just me. This could potentially become a legal problem. I myself am paranoid of breaking laws such as "aiding to the deliquency of a minor" and others of the sort. Basic Law bidin Americans and Judges really frown on this. This needed to be brought out as it has been an area of concern for many members now for the past month.
So lets get this out in the open instead of bitching about it. Thoughts...... This needs to be dealt with.

Sorry spliffy, but your the one that posted you lived with your parents and got caught. I can't help ya I got kids of my own I'd want to be told the truth. Tell em the truth and hope your ass ain't in a ringer.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah talk to you parents about it just think if it was 
the cops your mom and dad could get busted and lose their 
house and other things!!!! I told my dad about how I grew a 
pot plant last year and he said that he was glad I told him...
..and would rather me tell him about it then him find it out!!!
I even asked him if I could grow this year and he winked at me 
and said I know I used to smoke and grow as long as your mom 
dosent find out its fine!!!!!! and Im startin to tell my dad alot of 
things.....its all about trust!!!! Dont lie to your parents tell them 
the truth tellin the truth is alot better then lieing!!!!!!!!! PEACE 
hope every thing works out


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2006)

spliffy said:
			
		

> So I had a party on Friday, and my parents found out so they did a search of my room while I was at work the next day, they found some zig zags, my stoned doodles, some shit I was gonna use to make a bong(tubes and flask etc). Think I can lie my way out of this? Give me some suggestions.


Hey, spliffy, put yourself in your parents shoes and walk around some.

I guessing here, but I figure neither of your parents is rich. I mean, they have to get up and go to some job they aren't real wild about every day. With the car(s) and House and all the hundreds of other things they have to buy and pay for, like lights, phone, gas, and all that stuff, if someone were to be doing things in this house or growing things in this house that could get the house trashed by cops, cause expensive lawyers and shit to happen, and maybe even lose the whole thing, and this person didn't bother to sit down with me like a intelligent person and discuss the topic with me, then I'd be pissed to.

Man, most of the adults on this group are still young enough to be one of my children. The fact that THEY have learned this lesson so well makes me feel way better about their generation. This is damn important shit.

I have grandchildren that have children. Some perhaps your age. Please listen to what I've said above. Your parents don't deserve to be taken advantage of. TALK to them. Like your not afraid to. They don't want you to FEAR them. They really do want you to LOVE them.

Show them what the brain between your ears is made of. Research the subject. Ask all of us a LOT of questions. Learn what it is that you're ingesting into your body and THEN have a talk with your parents about it.

Pick a night that everyone is home for the evening. Everyone is in a reasonably good mood. Then act like a young adult and speak to them about what you feel and what you would like to do.

I'm telling you man, it will increase your parents respect for you 1000%

If they still say NO, then live with it until you can do your own paying for stuff like Houses and cars and all that shit.

Life ain't a little shit wrapped in gold. It's a lot of shit with a little gold. If you have to wait a year or two for your own grow, then wait man. Enjoy a toke once in awhile like I'm sure you do now.

Be cool. Talk to your parents as if THEY had brains too.

Good luck to you man. I've got all my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## A.K. (Apr 10, 2006)

well have they confronted you about it yet cause i got caught a year or so ago well not really caught as ratted out but whatever we just had a talk about it i admited to it and they just said wait untill your a little older so i would just not bring up the subject and if they do just tell the truth good luck man o yea and now its kinda strange cause me and my friends well be hangin out in the basement over the weekend and they well just be like when you stink it up tonight be shure to open the windows and turn on the fan hint hint and they dont come down for the rest of the night so just know its not the end of the world


----------



## spliffy (Apr 10, 2006)

they havent confronted me yet but they will later because they confiscated stuff, and for the record stony, there was no drugs or alcohol in the house, it was all outside, away ffrom the house, and i dont grow pot inside


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 10, 2006)

if my parents caught i would just tell the truth like mutt said im a minor no need to deny it once they find your shit just addmit it i bet you it wont be as bad then to lie to them cuz if you lie they might take you to get a drug test and then your fucked so just say yeah i smoke weed i tell them you enjoy it tell em why you do it...my cousin got caught by his parents and he just said ok so yeah what ever you guys caught me yeah i smoke weed he didnt get grounded or anything but they only  check to see if he is high


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

you should tell your parents the truth....and if your parents are going through your stuff....don't think they can't find out where you've been surfin on the net....

so unless you want them to know that you are or are planning to grow pot outside somewhere you should maybe stop being a poster....and be a reader instead 

i have kids too....and the truth has gotten my kids farther than any lie they have told me...the only thing you achieve by lying is losing trust...and when thats gone its hard getting back...hate to admit it...but from where i sit...i don't trust my kids 70 percent of the time...too many past lies that i have caught...

if you ever think you have gotten away with ANYTHING , i'm willing to bet your parents know...but have chosen to let it slide...i know EVERYTHING about my kids...its amazing how good spies parents are


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 10, 2006)

yo good luck spliffy, be more careful next time, and just admit to it, and the most important thing is dont turn this and make it feel like ur the victim


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Back to Mutt's point though, I have no problem with other people's children getting high, I just don't necessarilly want to discuss what I do as an adult with them. Minors are called minors because they are. If I were sitting across the table from you and I knew you were under age, I wouldn't even let you know that I smoked pot, much less grow it! I know ther are some cool "kids" on this forum but they don't go around asking for advice they should be getting from they're parents. I wouldn't want my child visiting this forum, he might catch me!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 11, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> I know ther are some cool "kids" on this forum but they don't go around asking for advice they should be getting from they're parents.


 
I know there are some minors that post and come across as adults. They don't reveal there age at any time. The less I know about any posters on this forum the better. I keep specifics outa it. A lot of us are parents and grandparents. It flips us out when we realize we may be talking to a 13 yr. old or something. At 13 no matter what you say...you have no business growing weed. Your not ready yet and do not have the legal knowledge on how much crap it will get you into. Or your Parents. Growing weed is serious shit. We may post our grows and seem like its no big deal. but the adults on here are basically hermits. don't let people into the house unless we have completely secured our home. We basically live in our houses as recluses. So please understand why we freak out. Nobody knows about our grows. thats why we post here safe and secure. But the feds don't like it when kids are getting info on how to become a felon. Parents when they find out can raise a big stink. All it takes is one Mom with a huge hard-on about MJ sites then we got a committee to deal with. MAM Mothers Against Marijuana


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2006)

"Time to chime"..
  I believe the administration is looking into this issue at present. And it's fixing to change. Anyone under the age of 18 yrs., puts the site, it's administration and members in jepordy. 
   We can't have that.."IMHO". The adult members are responsible and liable, for their own actions(under the eyes of the law) Minors are not. A parent finding anyone of us "contributing to the delinquency" of their child, could report the site to authorities. A report that would/could put "us" on the DEA, FBI, Homeland security, ect. ect.ect., _hitlist_. 
  I for one have been after marp to change this. It is a liability issue that I care not to deal with. And won't for long.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok I tried to polite and tactful. but Hick thats it in a nut shell. right there. thanks. That is my thoughts exactly. I gotta learn not to beat around the bush about this topic.


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2006)

"That was"..polite and tactfull...I thought. Care to see a rant?...hee hee


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2006)

spliffy said:
			
		

> they havent confronted me yet but they will later because they confiscated stuff, and for the record stony, there was no drugs or alcohol in the house, it was all outside, away ffrom the house, and i dont grow pot inside


As in "Outside" away from any property that your parents own? If it's anywhere on thier property, it's still the same as if they had it in their hands until AFTER all the expencive lawyers and shit happens.

Tell me something please. Are you going to take my advice and speak with your parents about the problem, or are you going to wait it out like a little kid and hope mommy and daddy don't want to spank you? I'm hearing evasion in your posts.

Speak to them on the basis of one intelligent person who has potential, speaking to other intelligent people who happen to be your parents.

I'm going to be even more to the point. If you want to be taken seriously about ANYTHING by your parents, then treat this problem as a person who is mature enough to START the conversation. Don't wait for them to seek you out like you're hiding. If you go that route, you've already lost their respect and mine.

It's time to put up.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

"All it takes is one Mom with a huge hard-on"
^Scary mental image^.

Posting info re:marijuana cultivation.
MarP has no worries.  Neither do the owners/operaters of porn web sites, as long as they have a "18 and over" disclaimer.
Giving someone who you KNOW is a minor specific info may be dicey, but how can you KNOW how old a person is?

I used to Yim a girl who _said_ she was 17 and I told her I couldn't answer Q's like "How do I cure my pot?" BUT I _could_ answer Q's like "how do people cure marijuana?"
So instead of asking "leaves on my plant are turning yellow what can I do?" she'd ask "what do you do if leaves on your plants are turning yellow?"
No law against me telling her about ME growing pot.

On cops & the internet:
Late one evening I was lurking on a chat line waiting for someone to show up and a brand new member came on, told me she wanted to grow pot and could we go to Yim and I gave her my name there.
So we're on Yim.  She turns on her video cam (she looked maybe late teens but you know how crappy those v-cam images are) and forgets all about pot instead she starts telling me she's 15 and way horney and wants to lose her virginity and even flashed me her tits and asked if would I like to break her cherry and teach her how to ****.
I said no thanks but kept chatting with her because I wanted to listen to how cops conduct a sting.
She contacted me several more times over the next week.
I never showed any interest in meeting or screwing her.  In fact I told her she should wait until she had a boyfriend.  This must have really discouraged the cops and they finally quit im-ing me.

Further note on "predator" stings.
There was a case where a guy about 40 or so started im chatting with a girl who said she was 15 and after awhile told him she wanted to meet him and have sex.  She told him she lived not too far away and he told her he had lunch every Fri. at a restuarant on the pier in Hermose Beach and if she wanted to she could drop by to say hi.  He never agreed to have sex with her.
He showed up and of course the cops swooped in and arrested him.
He beat the rap because he testified he fully expected this person to be a bored 30-something housewife.  Since he arranged the meeting in a public place and didn't have condoms or dope or lube or anything like that, he convinced the jury that he wasn't preying on kids, and that EVERYBODY lies on the internet.  Since he never told her he wanted to screw her, and it WAS true that he had lunch there every Fri., and if _she_ wanted to she could say hi, he had committed no crime. 

Btw, I look just like Brad Pitt.


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 11, 2006)

hmmm just tell the truth...i wouldnt want to lose my parents trust at some of you asked me in the chat room already if my parents know if i smoke weed or not i said no im not planning on letting them know or have them catch me if they ever do catch me oh well it will just be time to tell them i smoke weed maybe my dad wont trip as much as my mom my mom would be yeeling my dad would be calm and talk and after awhile then i would be able to talk to my mom but if they both end up tripping out i am sure of it my dad will kick me out of this house he already told me if they eer catch me stealing that he would kick me out of he house and he also told me if he ever catches me ditching school again he will kick me out of the house...wow my dad is going harder on me then what he was on my older brother he never told him he would kick him out and my older brother was worse...i just like to listen to my parents and not get into trouble at all so intell im 18 and move out then i will start my own grow but i will not grow here in my parents house and have them lose everything just because i decided to grow marijuana aint worth loosing my family remember family always comes first btw my parents are never around when im high and if they are here and i decide to get high i tell them ima go for a walk and when i get back i just come straight to my room close my door and listen to music and tell them im gonna do my school work i dont let myself look all suspect but good luck to you spliffy lets just hope your parents wont trip out on you


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

To be quite honest, at the risk of sounding like a hypocrite if I found my child on this site getting information on how to break the law or any other site I felt was inapropriate for a minor, your damn right I would be one of "those " mothers with a hard on! It's a choice we as adults make regarding how much of our personal lives we are willing to risk, in my state if you are caught growing pot, they can seize your house! Try explaining and lying that one away to dear old Mom and Dad! The way people get busted is by people talking and the people who talk the most are kids. Its only a matter of time...(IMO)


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2006)

> Posting info re:marijuana cultivation.
> MarP has no worries.  Neither do the owners/operaters of porn web sites, as long as they have a "18 and over" disclaimer.
> Giving someone who you KNOW is a minor specific info may be dicey, but how can you KNOW how old a person is?



not only a ganja guru, but an authority on internet/international law.
If you think "one" mad Mother can't raise all kinds of hell, I have an old woman that you should meet.

When children are posting that they are 14, 15, 16 years old, it's pretty difficult to "claim" ignorance. "IF" their was a sign on the door stateing "18 to enter", and "IF" they aren't on here posting their age, it wouldn't be an issue. 
  Maybe we should take a line from the military..
"Don't Ask....Don't Tell"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Hick ~ hasn't that become a problem lately for the military? Legally speaking. Morally speaking, I feel kinda guilty when I'm in the chat room and someone says "gotta' go, my moms coming"...click. S**t, I'm a mom.  It does make me uncomfertable to think I might be talking about growing MJ and my "life" with a minor when there is no way in hell I would otherwise do that if I knew their age. It's just wrong!


----------



## Evelon (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey all. My first post. Just wanted to sing along with the "tell them the truth". It works, and it feels better for both you and your folks. I got busted when I was growing when i was younger, and my mom and stepdad were not thrilled, but they were quite cool about it. They know my curious nature. We had a healthy long talk, strigthened stuff out and we "grew tighter" even. 

A few years later my stepdad was in real bad shape from suffering severe chronic backpain. He saw no way out of the pain (+ depression, + painreliving-pillpopping addiction) except putting his life to an end. Me and my potsmoking brother talked to our stepdad about the medical use of marijuana. Lo and behold, he dove right in. We helped him with the setup and he started to grow his own medical mj. It helped him.
Today he doesn't grow, but he is in good shape. He still have to take painkillers though to get through the day, but he doesn't take as much as before.
Sorry, drifting off..return to subject: Discuss it, speak the truth and listen to what they have to say. It worked for me.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 12, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> When children are posting that they are 14, 15, 16 years old, it's pretty difficult to "claim" ignorance. "IF" their was a sign on the door stateing "18 to enter", and "IF" they aren't on here posting their age, it wouldn't be an issue.


 
Yep, There it is again Hick. In a nut shell.
We do not have a disclaimer, We are getting people posting their age. 
Whats wrong with an ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure deal????
Just a simple note:
If you join this forum you are of at least 18 yrs. of age. walla. If your caught posting that your 15 and live with your parents and got busted growing MJ. then your banned. walla.
If you don't tell anyone anything like your age and stuff. Agree that your 18. then whats the big deal. I seen what a pissed off housewife can do when there precious little angel cuts a fool. It isn't a pretty site.


----------



## spliffy (Apr 14, 2006)

a few nights ago i talked with my old man. I said I smoke a little bit of pot.  He was pretty mad but i guess it would have been worse when he found out for himself.  Ive decided to quit smokin reefer, and quit coming to this site.  For all its worth, my parents are usless with a computer and would never find out about any advice you guys give.  I know there are people that would though, and I can see why your worried.  



> If you join this forum you are of at least 18 yrs. of age. walla. If your caught posting that your 15 and live with your parents and got busted growing MJ. then your banned. walla.
> If you don't tell anyone anything like your age and stuff. Agree that your 18. then whats the big deal. I seen what a pissed off housewife can do when there precious little angel cuts a fool. It isn't a pretty site.



 I think Mutt has a good really good point there.  You wouldnt lose any members and couldn't get in trouble nearly as easy.  Anyways, good luck with the site, peace


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

have a good one ....good to hear you came clean to dad...and all is going to turn out well...Bye...and maybe see you when your older


----------

